# Why can't I upload pictures???



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Struggling uploading a pic of my car, does anyone have any tips??

Tried from my iPhone but it keeps saying the files too big

Cheers

Swabba


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Try photobucket.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Or Pukebucket


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HI, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.

or use...http://www.picresize.com/ to resize your pic.

or use the upload attachment facility under each reply post

Hoggy.


----------

